# Advertising



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm looking into further options of revenue to help buy hardware, pay server bills and considering... ads. Nobody likes ads. I hate ads. But bills cost money, and every little bit helps. If we did go with ads, would you prefer internel fandom ads (e.g. ads only targetting furries) or external (surf art, drink Coke!)? I know in the past I've said I wanted to stay away from advertising, but I'd also love to keep the server running in top efficieny without slowdowns.

*Note: *This is just a poll for long term site planning. We're not going to turn around and implement ads next month. I'd rather avoid ads at all cost if possible.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't mind ads so long as they aren't pop-ups and/or obnoxious. The ones that have really loud sounds or that explode into giant screens that take over what you were looking at if you so much as scroll over them, for instance, would really turn me off.


----------



## Myr (Feb 13, 2006)

If they make noise, popup, or interfere with my ability to browse the site peacefully, then I have a problem with them. Banner ads or block ads down the side of a page are completely fine though. I don't have any issues with them. A site has to make money somehow.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 13, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> If they make noise, popup, or interfere with my ability to browse the site peacefully, then I have a problem with them. Banner ads or block ads down the side of a page are completely fine though. I don't have any issues with them. A site has to make money somehow.


No, these would be straights banner ads, NO SOUND. I fucking hate sound ads with a passion and wish the people responsible for them to die premature deaths.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 13, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> I don't mind ads so long as they aren't pop-ups and/or obnoxious. The ones that have really loud sounds or that explode into giant screens that take over what you were looking at if you so much as scroll over them, for instance, would really turn me off.



Seconded. Tastefully integrated would be fine with me.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, banner ads are fine.  What really gets me are also the pop-up ads or the ones with sound..  Damn all those noisy win a _____ ads!!!


----------



## yak (Feb 13, 2006)

i'll just set my ad blocker to load these ads, but not to display them. the counters will tick, but the ads themselves would not bother me.


----------



## Grave (Feb 13, 2006)

As long as they arent annoying or slow down the site _more_ then go for it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2006)

Just be aware that if you start making 5% in profit you're likely to be audited by the IRS. So you might want to also stat looking at setting up a board to help with accounting issues.


----------



## TORA (Feb 13, 2006)

I am against them, unless there's an option on the settings page to disable them, like the old FA settings page had.


----------



## Radric (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm totally shrugtastic in regards to this issue.


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't see whats wrong with simple banner ads as long as they don't flash or make noises (or try to load spyware / malware onto your computer).


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 14, 2006)

I personaly dont mind ads as a necessary evil to help run the site.  Especialy if it means better quality site.  But id prefer not to have them exist.  But if they do, plz make them simple and non intrusive.  Like text ads.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 14, 2006)

Text ads FTW. If you absolutely must run ads, text ads are the way to go.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 14, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> Text ads FTW. If you absolutely must run ads, text ads are the way to go.


What? You don't want Flash ads like "Shoot the Monkey, win a Zetacreation!" or "OMG! ZOMBIES! Save the city, win 10,000,000 free iPod songs!"

Heh heh.

Sheezy had those ads for the longest time, and ones with annoying sounds. =/ Wasn't very fun, and was one of the main reasons I bought AdMuncher. Guilt free browsing.


----------



## Radric (Feb 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> What? You don't want Flash ads like "Shoot the Monkey, win a Zetacreation!" or "OMG! ZOMBIES! Save the city, win 10,000,000 free iPod songs!"
> 
> Heh heh.



I did have to chuckle at the somewhat poorly-drawn, evil 'roo flash ad the first couple of times I saw it.

It wasn't so funny the following 3,894 times I saw it, though.


----------



## Suule (Feb 14, 2006)

We discussed the manner of pro site design few times. Ads are cool as long as they aren't - a. push it in your face annoying (flash popups) b. have sound c. Do X to recive a free Y stupid.

Text ads are the best it seems... if they're placed in the right spot.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 14, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Text ads are the best it seems... if they're placed in the right spot.



Such as the very last line alllll the way at the bottom in small print. >..>


----------



## Darkmark (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah, I remember the old FA with google ads. They were inconspicuous and not too bad.

Like you say, the site costs money and the bills have to be paid. I'd personally love to help gouge Google for all the money I could, but any ad that doesn't scream "WHAAAT?!?" or "SAY SOMETHING!!!!11" is fine with me.


----------



## Maverynthia (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't like banner ads that take up a block at the top of the page, and pop-ups are just a no-no since most browsers now have a built in pop-up blocker. I wouldn't mind a small ad somewhere however that has stuff I'd want to click...like vibrating zebra plushes or heck even anime is OK to me. But stupid ads for Orbitz types and ones that are flash and are shoot the monkey and get a free luxury yacht (etc..) are just wrong and bad and..I hate them. Since most of those are are near false advertising.


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 15, 2006)

> i'll just set my ad blocker to load these ads, but not to display them. the counters will tick, but the ads themselves would not bother me.



I may be mistaken on this, but I think most advertisers pay based on click-through. Meaning you only make money if people actually click the ad. To my knowledge, even GoogleAds work in that way. A nice thought though.


----------



## yak (Feb 16, 2006)

i am not too sure either.... never really implemented adds on pages....
maybe then i'll write a PHP script, make it use a chain of proxies and shove in in my cron at nights. i implemented that at least  :lol: but i am questioned by morale..


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 16, 2006)

Unfortunately we couldn't use Google ads, I think. Google's big stipulation is no porn on their advertising sites. 

I'd like to see some advertising for actual furs.


----------



## CBee (Feb 20, 2006)

Why not drop the advert thing altogether and get Jheryn/Alkora/whatever he's called this week to fork out the entire server costs?

If he can afford to get the site up in the first place, he can afford to keep it going.


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 20, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> Why not drop the advert thing altogether and get Jheryn/Alkora/whatever he's called this week to fork out the entire server costs?
> 
> If he can afford to get the site up in the first place, he can afford to keep it going.


That seems kind of like a fallacious logic. :? First of all, the cost of running a site isn't static. It increases as the site becomes more popular (more servers, more bandwith) and there are random costs (hardware failures, for example) that make it more expensive some times than others.

It's entirely possible the site was set up either partially or entirely from savings, which one would think are not unlimited. It's also possible that the income or expenses of the person who set up the site have changed.

Unless you're being sarcastic, in which case I feel dumb.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 20, 2006)

If that's not sarcasm that's a real asenine (sp?) iew to have... >..>


----------



## CBee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm not being sarcastic. Also, you people seem to forget that he's already squeezed around $1500 out of you for a server that doesn't seem to work.

Explain to me why he should get any more money from anyone.


----------



## facek (Feb 20, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> I'm not being sarcastic. Also, you people seem to forget that he's already squeezed around $1500 out of you for a server that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Explain to me why he should get any more money from anyone.



o.o this is the first time I'm hearing this.....


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 20, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> I'm not being sarcastic. Also, you people seem to forget that he's already squeezed around $1500 out of you for a server that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Explain to me why he should get any more money from anyone.



He's not asking for donations. Advertisements cost you not a single penny, so you wouldn't be expected to give anything.

The answer for why more is needed exists in your very own post: the hardware doesn't work. That means it needs to be replaced, which means more money is needed.

Money doesn't grow on trees. Web sites are expensive beasts when they get large, and nobody can be expected to pay their costs out of pocket once they reach a certain size.


----------



## CBee (Feb 20, 2006)

I never said he was asking for donations, I said he doesn't deserve any more money. Since he's already burnt his original funds through stupidity that could have been easily avoided if he spent a whole of two seconds researching what he was going to buy and FA rapidly going out of pocket through poor financial management, only an idiot would trust him with a dollar.

How much are you going to give to help out with the monthly payments?

Also, cash is printed on specific, high quality paper so technically it does grow on trees.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 20, 2006)

> I never said he was asking for donations, I said he doesn't deserve any more money. Since he's already burnt his original funds through stupidity that could have been easily avoided if he spent a whole of two seconds researching what he was going to buy and FA rapidly going out of pocket through poor financial management, only an idiot would trust him with a dollar.



Actually none of this is for him, so he doesn't get any money. None of the donations were. Unless someone's donating to him specifically it has all gone into the site, so really it's been mostly donations paying with it to begin with, for instance Starlite AKA Gecko donated a lot to the server.

Unless I've misunderstood you I never thought FA would be entirely self sustaining without ads to begin with.



> Also, cash is printed on specific, high quality paper so technically it does grow on trees.



Actually it's a mixture of cotton fibers and tree pulp.[/quote]


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 20, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> Why not drop the advert thing altogether and get Jheryn/Alkora/whatever he's called this week to fork out the entire server costs?
> 
> If he can afford to get the site up in the first place, he can afford to keep it going.


That would be the $250 I lobbed in as start-up funds, last January; plus $1,350 directly and indirectly, since.
(With acknowledgements to the other dozen-or-so kind people who've thrown sizeable chunks of money at the project, on trust, and a few dozen others who've contributed other sums).

Moot point. Money isn't the main issue _at present_, IMHO... Hasn't been for some time.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 20, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Actually it's a mixture of cotton fibers and tree pulp.


Thanks, Arrow.

And I wondered why I preferred silver or gold (despite the lack of draconian genes)...


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 20, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> I never said he was asking for donations, I said he doesn't deserve any more money.


No, you didn't specify donations. But since he's not soliciting you for money (unlike with donations), it really isn't any of your business why he needs money or how he earns it, now is it?



			
				CBee said:
			
		

> How much are you going to give to help out with the monthly payments?


I'm curious just how much _you_ have invested in FurAffinity. For a site that is being offered *completely free of charge*, you seem to feel yourself quite entitled to judge the adminstrators. The way I see it, your right to complain is directly proportionate to how much of an investment you have made in the project: so unless you've donated large sums of money or time, I'd say that's roughly _zilch_.

Not that how much I spend is of any relevance to any portion of this debate, but I have so far donated exactly $0.00. You may note a distinct lack of demands from the administrators on my part. How much I donate in future is dependant on my finances, and on the value I place on the site and community associated with it. I have currently used FA for less than a month, so that value is quite small.



			
				CBee said:
			
		

> Also, cash is printed on specific, high quality paper so technically it does grow on trees.


So apple pies grow on trees too, because they're made with apples, right? :lol:


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 20, 2006)

Also: because I just realized the inherent fallacy of my own damned circular logic, I will now apologize for speaking on behalf of people whom a) have not asked me to speak for them, and b) I have not been around long enough to speak for.

On that note, I apologize if I've offended anyone in my attempts to argue for the FA team, and I will desist from making commentary when it isn't my place in future. Very sorry.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 5, 2006)

i think it is a good thing to use banner ads on this site. preferably ones related to a:furries b:anime c:video games d:computer hard/software.

interesting joke idea: how about advertisements for pop-up blockers?


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jul 5, 2006)

Im in for it, but against sound adds and popups x.x

The only adds that would catch my attention though would be adds for furries


----------



## Starblind (Jul 5, 2006)

No popups/popunders.  Most people block them, and the few that don't are annoyed as hell by them.  I'd also suggest against flash ads or anything that moves/makes noise.  Text ads like Google's are probably the best way to go.

Another way to go would be offering merchandise and such.  A lot of sites have found this to be quite lucrative.  It could be as simple as a Cafepress t-shirt with the logo on it or as complex as a printed furry anthology with FA artists contributing.


----------



## whitedingo (Jul 5, 2006)

Its a shame you have to consider this if every user would donate just $5 a year you would have ample funds but thats never going to happen,to many think it their right to get everything for nothing,rant over
Anyway I would not have a problem with banner adds nothing to offensive


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 5, 2006)

whitedingo said:
			
		

> Its a shame you have to consider this if every user would donate just $5 a year you would have ample funds but thats never going to happen,to many think it their right to get everything for nothing,rant over
> Anyway I would not have a problem with banner adds nothing to offensive


Well, keep in mind we're not doing it now, but just considering things to do down the road. Our first priority is the re-writing of the FA system to improve the site and offere better functionality and speed to everybody. Then.... then we'll look into funding things.


----------



## whitedingo (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE:*



			
				CBee said:
			
		

> I never said he was asking for donations, I said he doesn't deserve any more money. Since he's already burnt his original funds through stupidity that could have been easily avoided if he spent a whole of two seconds researching what he was going to buy and FA rapidly going out of pocket through poor financial management, only an idiot would trust him with a dollar.
> 
> How much are you going to give to help out with the monthly payments?
> 
> Also, cash is printed on specific, high quality paper so technically it does grow on trees.


Hope I dont sound harsh but jezz ,do you know how much it costs a month to run a site with the amount of band useage this site has,$1500 bucks is only a few months worth of rent not including all the other costs to and for a totally free site with large band use it is quite stable .
I'm on some comercial sites that are less stable than this one .
Its simple if you think you can do better start a site of your own :wink: 
Ooo and thanks dragoneer some of us do appreciate what you guys do


----------



## Greyblade (Jul 13, 2006)

while I don't really care, becauses I have an adblocker.. ;P

Making money to keep the site running is a nessecary thing, and if the ads are done properly, like everyone else has said - no popups, no sound, preferrably related to the furry fandom....or at least, not ads to an overrated dating site...THAT would be offensive - then I have no problems whatsoever with ads.  =3


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 13, 2006)

looks like you guys have your answer. most people, save a few, don't seem to have to much of a problem with the idea of it so long as they are done right. so get to it already. maybe you guys could get ads for linden labs (SL) or something nobody would mind that i bet.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 13, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> looks like you guys have your answer. most people, save a few, don't seem to have to much of a problem with the idea of it so long as they are done right. so get to it already. maybe you guys could get ads for linden labs (SL) or something nobody would mind that i bet.


Second Life is about as stable as the San Andreas faultline. If we do go with ads, I want to make sure we have ads for things that work and work well. I can't even use Second Life without causing my entire PC to crash and reboot at random.

I know some people can use it for hours, but my personal machine has WA more power than SL could ever dream of (I've got dual 7900GTXs) and I get jack for framerate. I can't even imagine how SL runs on poorer systems.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 13, 2006)

just a thought. but lol thas almost as bad as mine is...
besides you still have your answer. only six people object so far versus how many who don't?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rawr, maybe it's not registering your hardware correctly... >.>  Mine runs fine and it's only a single 7900GT.

Anyway, I agree with you and with blackdragoon.  I think that because SL is so popular, having some ads to it would be beneficial, but have other ads too.  Google ads were never very loud or obtrusive.  Ads pertaining to the fandom would be the best, but that's not always possible ya know? 

Gotta make money without crushing too many toes.


----------



## Auradeva (Jul 28, 2006)

What about selling banner add space to furry artists and other furry related websites?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2006)

Auradeva said:
			
		

> What about selling banner add space to furry artists and other furry related websites?


That was originally the plan. E.g. no Vioxx ads.


----------



## lolcox (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE:*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> What? You don't want Flash ads like "Shoot the Monkey, win a Zetacreation!" or "OMG! ZOMBIES! Save the city, win 10,000,000 free iPod songs!"



If we could get "Spank the Monkey, win a Zetacreations!", I wouldn't care if it was a flash ad. That'd be kinda hot, really. :B


But yeah, I prefer my text ads.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 10, 2006)

Unobtrusive furry-related ads shouldn't be a problem.  Just stick it in a frame off to the side and sell the space.  A lot of folks would prolly jump at the chance to advertise a commission or post a 'happy whelpday' greeting.

..haha, I think I want to make a flash of that "Spank the Monkey, win a Zeta Creation".. that's freaking funny.


----------



## Kittrel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yuck! Ads! FA is so clean and beautiful without them...

Don't like the idea, but I am a realist. If it had to be done I wouldn't run around crying DOOMDOOMDOOM! or stop visiting or posting. If it were done I'd prefer the ads to be furry-related (or on a similar slant) and small and non-animated. Our local chamber of commerce sells ittybitty nonobtrusive ads for $50 a month - http://www.lbccc.org/html/members.html  (Of course, peeking there now they don't seem to be doing that well...)


----------



## KurtBatz (Aug 11, 2006)

Tastefully done ads, with no popups, no obtrusion and such to make money to cover the server costs?

No problem with that at all!


----------



## Evol (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd be fine with text ads.  Banners bother me to no end.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2006)

Im ok with them, as long as they arnt all in my face . And NO pop ups. Have any adds with pop-ups or the ones that get bigger if you roll over them. I will have to come and poke you in the eye personally and give you very stern unhappy looks! XD


----------



## miyevskr (Apr 27, 2015)

ArrowTibbs said:


> Unfortunately we couldn't use Google ads, I think. Google's big stipulation is no porn on their advertising sites.


Correct, and still true 9+ years later; https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/4410771#nudity_and_pornography

How did this end up as the very first "enhancement" for the current site update, then?

(And skipping the other obvious question as to why IMVU purchased the site, if not for adspace?)


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 27, 2015)

Fucking. Wow. Neer.  Put imvu ads up all over the site and spaces for them.  Cause public rage and outcry.  Make a poll the next day 'hurr.. should I add MORE of these?'  please.  Quite while you're ahead.  How do you tell us one one hand 'yay imvu bought us out and they're paying for ALL THE THINGS!'  then turn around and go 'oh.. uh.. weeeeell.... I need to commercialize and throw ads up everywhere cause.. well.. um.. we need to pay for servers and stuff..'   isn't that what IMVU was FOR?!  You said it in journals before that IMVU took you over and was willing to pay for everything in return for a little adspace (btw, an ugly full banner and side bar are not a 'little' adspace)  speaking of that side bar.  That's the ugliest pos I've ever seen.  You are systematically destroying a site that was meant for ART.  If this were a furry facebook, i probably wouldn't care as much.. but this is an ART. SITE. And impeding that art is just... god i keep hoping one day you'll get it together, but I'm smart enough to know that most people don't change.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2015)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just be aware that if you start making 5% in profit you're likely to be audited by the IRS. So you might want to also stat looking at setting up a board to help with accounting issues.



Always the professional, Miss Arshes was. <3


----------

